# Avalanche: My wonderful deaf kitty



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

I figured I should make up a meet my kitty for my boy Avalanche . Well he is 8 years old and is a domestic short hair. My family and I ( fiance and son) decided we wanted to get a cat once we moved into our new place. So I checked and checked petfinder and then I saw him. A beautiful blue eye all white cat named "Dave". His add stated he was given to a daughters parents when she could no longer care for him because she was pregnant so they took him in. After having him for about a month and noticing he was always hiding away from their cats they had before, they figured it was not right so gave him up to a local no kill shelter. It also stated he ate dry food only ( its all the ever fed), he was deaf, loved his family and loved to talk to them and was great with kids and was de-clawed. Something about reading that little write up and seeing his picture made us all fall in love. So the next day I headed down to the shelter to look at him with my son who is 4 and my mother came along, my fiance was at work but was dead set on him without even meeting him. We fell in love instantly. This shelter has big rooms for people looking at adopting where they can spend as much time as they want with the animal. So we went into the room and he was just so relaxed. When we went back to his kennel and they put him back I had leaned over to my son to ask what he thought, as i was leaned over "Dave" stretched his front paw out and put it right on top of my head and kept it there. That is when i truly knew he was the one. So we went up to the front and adopted him. They were so happy so see him get adopted because they were so afraid with him being deaf he wouldn't. We decided to give him a new name and went with Avalanche to go with the un-intenional theme of names I had going with my two dogs, Winter and Snow. Though my son calls him Snowball LOL. So we got him home and he settled in so well. We had some issues with all of the sudden not eating and throwing up some food but we got it all figured out and he is as healthy as an ox with no problems at all! The vet was shocked because he was so healthy for a shelter cat along with no problems like worms. He loves to sleep on my sons pillow and play paw at my son. he lays on his little table and my son will walk by with his hand out and Avalanche will pay at it and then roll around.

He has truly been something else this short time he has been with us and can't wait to learn even more about him and have him around for many many years  He loves to talk to us and he will give you the cold shoulder if you do not pet him enough or maybe step on his fur a little LOL. He also will paw at you and meow at you if you do not pet him enough, or are walking by his table and do not pay the " toll" to pass. He also likes to chew me out for being gone to long or up to late or up to early. He has already wiggled his way deep into all of our hearts. My son loves to tell people how his kitty is deaf and cant hear but he is special anyway and that they should still talk to him so he feels special.

here are some pictures:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is beautiful! I am so glad he has a happy home now. Congratulations on your new family member and welcome to the site!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

He looks just like my deaf cat, Munch!!! Congrats on adopting a deafie (I have 2 deaf dogs, and one deaf cat, plus have fostered several other deaf dogs)


----------



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Jet!

I saw the pictures of your cat Munch, he is beautiful and looks like such a playful kitty! Thanks  It is really different having a animal who can't hear since we are not used to it but we love him so much.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

provencowgirl said:


> Thanks Jet!
> 
> I saw the pictures of your cat Munch, he is beautiful and looks like such a playful kitty! Thanks  It is really different having a animal who can't hear since we are not used to it but we love him so much.



I'm so used to it that I prefer it LOL. My hearing dog drives me nuts sometimes LOL.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Avalanche is very beautiful! He is so lucky to have you and vice versa, of course! I hope you all have a very long life together.

Mylita


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful white. So happy for both you and kitty and for giving this deaf kitty a chance.


----------



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Mylita  I hope so too he is turning out to be quite the character!

Thank You snowy  I have had cats before but he just... takes the cake there is something about him. Call me crazy but its like since he cant hear its like he feels my emotions more. None of my cats seemed to notice as much when I was not all happy like normal and he does, the minute i get bummed he is at my said rubbing on me or making me laugh. My boyfriend wants to get me a custom sticker saying Adopted by a deaf cat hehe.

He makes me laugh because if anyone comes to our appartment door he sits and the sliding glass door by it and meows his head off and looks for someone to come. So i sit and think i need a sign that says guard cat


----------



## Joxi (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful cat! Those blue eyes and the blue collar fits perfect! Be hapy, you have a stunningly beautiul kitty. Give it a nom from me ;3


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I was worried that Munch'll sneak outside, so he wears a tag that also identifies him as deaf (as do my deaf dogs, I'm on a yahoo group for deaf dogs, and this is always recommended). Have you done that with Avalanche? or does he not bother trying to sneak out?


----------



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

@Joki: Thank you! I wanted to go with a blue because I figured with his blue eyes and white coat it would look great on him and with the whole winter/snow type theme thought it would work well, wish i could of found one with snow flakes but im keeping my eye open once the winter months roll around mostly for x-mas! I would love to give him a treat for you but he seems to show no interest in any sort of treat we buy lol we are still looking for one he will eat.

@DeafDogs&Cats: He has both a bell and tag on his collar. His collar states that he is deaf as well. He only tried to sneak out once but we don't want to take any chances. He doesnt bolt out he tries to be all cool like im just chill don't look at me nothing to see here. After that he doesn't really try he looks though when the door is open. 

He just amazes us everyday and everyday we see a new part of his personality.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am such a fan of the underdog or rather, undercats in life! I have found that there are many people like me willing to take in deaf, blind or maimed cats. That you Lord for so many of us willing to share our lives with those animals less fortunate than the "perfect pets". As most of us know, there are no "perfect pets", just pets perfect for us. Thanks for adopting this adorable guy, especially because he is senior and deaf!


----------



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

I think that is why the shelter was so shocked Marcia. Even though they are no kill, i know it makes them sad to see the " not wanted as much" pets just sit. I know when we had said we would take them they were in complete shock. I do not think they were honestly thinking he would be adopted. But he is so puuurfect for us


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I've found that shelters and rescues often just assume no one will want a disabled pet, but all it takes is the right person coming along and often, the shelters get surprised  I went looking for a cat to adopt, but was hoping to find a deaf one, (as I'll never adopt another hearing dog) and the lady I adopted him from was astounded that he went the first day he was available


----------



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah so true. I couldnt be happier with Avalanche. He is such a funny guy.

He is enjoying the pillow I had originally made for one of my dogs I just took this lol:


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awe he's so cute! and I LOVE the bed! Munch steals the dog's bed too LOL


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Awe, he is just precious!! He's so lucky to have found you and he looks terribly content and full of personality!


----------



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

@deaf: Thanks  he loves that bed so much. I had put alot of soft filling in it so i think thats a big reason why lol.

@ Shenanigans: Thanks1 he is such a sweetie. He is very content and his personality shows more and more and he really is full of personality

here is a prime example of his sillyness lol! He randomly falls asleep like this every day at least once.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Love this last picture, you wonder how they don't suffocate sleeping on their noses like that! Kitties are funny! What a beautiful boy.

Mylita


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Avalanche is just gorgeous! What a stunning boy. I love the name Avalanche too.


----------

